# SS1560 v CPS Comparison



## aln (May 29, 2006)

Over the last couple years I've been upgrading my surf gear to maintain performance while making life a bit easier on the body (old age does that). I've gone from old penn 350's and spinners on fiberglass to some new Daiwa spinning reels and the Penn 525 on Ocean Master and Tsunami Trophy rods. Now I'm thinking about helping myself again so I bought a Release/Truth SM and was wondering what would be a good heaver upgrade to go with it. Could someone give me a decent H2H comparison of the Carolina Cast Pro and the Century SS1560 both being 13' , 6-10oz rods. I've seen alot of good reviews about the CPS but I haven't seen alot about the Century SS and that could be because of the cost. Any thoughts ?
thanks,
aln


----------



## poloman (Nov 6, 2014)

Off Advanced Fishing's website: If you liked the old 1508 All Star, you’ll love the 1560 Century.

I don't have either rod, but I do have the 8-12 CPS that I can cast for hours on end. Good weight and balance with 525 mag, loads great. Thinner butt also felt better in hand compared to a 1509 (replaced my old AS 1509 with the CPS)


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

I have cast the 525 on the CPS 8-12 as well as on the Tsunami Trophy rod and I thought the CPS was a little (lot) on the stiff side and didn't load that well for me and although the Tsunami was better it's still not the feel I'm looking for. Actually like the softer feel of a tica 4-8 oz rod but 8+ & bait is a bit much for that rod, but I felt it helped launch the bait a bit better than the heavier rods and in a current friendly surf I prefer the Tica with less weight.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

aln said:


> I have cast the 525 on the CPS 8-12 as well as on the Tsunami Trophy rod and I thought the CPS was a little (lot) on the stiff side and didn't load that well for me and although the Tsunami was better it's still not the feel I'm looking for. Actually like the softer feel of a tica 4-8 oz rod but 8+ & bait is a bit much for that rod, but I felt it helped launch the bait a bit better than the heavier rods and in a current friendly surf I prefer the Tica with less weight.


aln,

As the stoutest rod in my lineup, the CPS 13' 8-12 is on the stiffer side. It is a powerful rod designed to throw the heavy payloads in snotty weather for big drum. When compared to the rods I was benchmarking against (1509, Fusion and Inferno etc.) it is, for most, an easier rod to load and cast far. 

If you ever see me on the beach, flag me down and I'll do my very best to help you get it loaded with less effort.

Tommy


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

Tommy,

Could you give me a decent head to head comparison of the Carolina Cast Pro 13' 6-10 oz. and the Century SS1560 both being 13' , 6-10oz rods ? Or maybe compare them to the Tsunami Trophy 6-10 oz. if possible. I realize the only real way to compare them is to be able to throw them but all things considered that is not practicle at this time.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I don't have a SS1560 or TT 6-10 on hand. I'm quite sure the CPS would compare favorably with the 1560 in casting performance, especially if you compare dollar for dollar..... 

The TT is more of a budget heaver but I'm sure it performs well too.

Tommy


----------



## poloman (Nov 6, 2014)

aln said:


> I have cast the 525 on the CPS 8-12 as well as on the Tsunami Trophy rod and I thought the CPS was a little (lot) on the stiff side and didn't load that well for me and although the Tsunami was better it's still not the feel I'm looking for. Actually like the softer feel of a tica 4-8 oz rod but 8+ & bait is a bit much for that rod, but I felt it helped launch the bait a bit better than the heavier rods and in a current friendly surf I prefer the Tica with less weight.


I feel like the 8-12 is one of the softer 8nBait rods I've ever thrown, however, still a great casting and fishing rod. Slimmer tip top than my other rods, but packs as much power as them and slower loading, won't kill your arms after casting it all day.


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

Guess I should have clarified that when I said I'd thrown the 525 on the CPS that was the old bass pro cape point special and not the Carolina Cast Pro Series but I do prefer the more flexible tips. Maybe Hat Jack has a couple to compare I can look at when I head to Hatteras late Oct. Thanks for input guys.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Aln,

I'll be on the island from mid oct - early nov. Look me up and you can take the Cast Pro Series for a test drive.

Tommy


----------

